# Help with Uninstalling Cold Turkey



## ys2016 (Jul 23, 2016)

Hi, I have a PC with Windows 8 and I'm trying to uninstall Cold Turkey but I can't because it's currently running so it's blocked from uninstalling. I've tried changing my host files but that doesn't work either. I've also tried Revo Uninstaller but that didn't work either.
Thanks in advance!

Edit: tried this :How to uninstall or temporarily disable Cold Turkey? but it didn't work either.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi, welcome to TSF

Try the suggestions in these threads:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-i-totally-get-rid-of-cold-turkey-624634.html
http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...lication-impossible-to-get-rid-of-639607.html
http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ine-close-all-instances-to-remove-691660.html
http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f112/cold-turkey-impossible-to-get-rid-of-1074354.html


----------



## ys2016 (Jul 23, 2016)

Unfortunately none of these worked for me. I've tried changing the host files but it just keeps going back to the default one with Cold Turkey.


----------



## ys2016 (Jul 23, 2016)

I actually solved this problem, thank you though!


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

ys2016 said:


> I actually solved this problem, thank you though!


Is it a secret? :grin:

If someone with the same problem came here looking for answers, they would be disappointed. Could you tell us how you did it, please?


----------

